# Suche GSD-Datei für Altivar ATV 58



## Jupp06 (10 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche die GSD-Datei/en für Altivar ATV 58 Frequenzumrichter.
Bei Google und auf der Schneider-HP bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## alfi2 (12 August 2011)

http://www.acro.be/NL/PICC_downloads.php?id=6


----------

